# Rusty Hook Black Drum Tournament March 11-13, 2016



## BigDecker (May 26, 2013)

Rusty Hook Fishing Club is having our annual Black Drum Tournament March 11-13, 2016.

*March 11-13, 2016. Texas City,TX Dike.

Winners split the pot, entry fee is $25.00 and you can now purchase 
your entry directly through our website at: http://www.rhfishing.org.

Over $70,000 paid out in the life of this tournament.

Last year was a bonanza for those who entered.









*


----------

